# Think I am done



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I haven't had my arm in the tank for a week now, I think the fish are happy also :lol:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just get a bunch of piranhas and go for the gusto Jim...no really...I'm envious...my grandkids think I have a special perfume that I wear...something related to fish and tanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks so natural jim. You have one of the nicest tanks on here.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice Job!! Great looking tank! :thumb:


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

amazing rockwork


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

great job jim, hats off to you


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## mhough260 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dude is that in front of you bed? That is sick. Amazing tank!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Jim, what a beautiful tank you have!... so much nicer to look at than a TV. Are those rocks that you piled up back there or is that a 3-D background?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! No its actually a table that is going away for a couple of comfy chairs. And the rock to the left is a partial background from Designs by nature..


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

JimA said:


> I haven't had my arm in the tank for a week now, I think the fish are happy also :lol:


Probably happier for the lack of invasion! Seriously though, that's a beautiful and natural looking tank. It reminds my why I hate my plain blue paint background so much....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Indeed a tank to be proud of Jim, nicely done. :thumb:


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

It's tanks like yours that inspire me to do a tropheus tank.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

littleolme said:


> It's tanks like yours that inspire me to do a tropheus tank.


 Thank you to all! Here is a pic of some of the group, the one in front is/was holding..








[/quote]


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

=D> :thumb:


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful. No I hate looking at my tank thanks alot!!!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great looking tank Jim. Makes me hate my 55g tank now thank a lot lol.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

The tank is awesome. So simple yet very nice. I see led's up top, what kind/watt/color? Its hard to see the back rocks on top left side, is that a huge rock or a couple rocks stacked together?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Frank H said:


> The tank is awesome. So simple yet very nice. I see led's up top, what kind/watt/color? Its hard to see the back rocks on top left side, is that a huge rock or a couple rocks stacked together?


 Thanks guys!! LEDs are reef bright from Beamworks 3300 lumens I believe? The background in the left back corner is a partial 3d type from Designs by nature..


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

JimA said:


> Thanks! No its actually a table that is going away for a couple of comfy chairs. And the rock to the left is a partial background from Designs by nature..


hi jim, a couple of comfy chairs and you'll have the best of views and entertainment! i'd like to sit with you and enjoy your success over a beer or two 

i'm only joking coz i'm oz, but hey be very proud of what you have achieved...it's awesome :dancing: =D>


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

That looks so cool!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jim....im going to be setting up my 135g with a plain black background and sponge filters.....Your fish look great man! Mind pming me and letting me know where you picked up your stock at? Im wanting to do the rainbows as well.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Always loved your Troph tank Jim. Well done sir!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you! I should get some current pics up, it's looking better by getting some growth on it..


----------



## Gr8Wall (Mar 8, 2013)

That tank is amazing! Im sorry i didnt see it mentioned how many gallons is that?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking tank Jim.


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Gr8Wall said:


> That tank is amazing! Im sorry i didnt see it mentioned how many gallons is that?


 Its 240 gallons 8'X2'X2' 50 plus Kasanga Red Rainbow Tropheus.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Love your tank, very nice!!!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is a current video of the tank. Enjoy..


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I just read the entire thread, and kept thinking: "I want to see a video of this awesome setup NOW!" And then at the end, there it is :thumb:

Absolutely love it!


----------



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

Great looking tank! =D>


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats again on a simply amazing tank. Are your fish being fed or are they always that active, I couldn't tell from the video?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! There are periods when they are just kind swimming around slowly if you sit back and watch them, but if you get up and walk towards the tank they think they are getting fed.. When I shot the video, I would just move my hand around and fooled them a bit. :lol:


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice work...Simpler is always better


----------

